# Just bought 7D



## sactown024 (Nov 10, 2012)

So excited, Just upgraded from a T2iI to a 7D and it came with the 18-135, I must say I am really impressed with the quality of the lens I thought I was just going to be like 18- 55 kit lens but is much better quality!
Yey for me!!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 10, 2012)

Congrats!  New gear is always good.

*Moving to the Canon Forum.*


----------



## imagesliveon (Nov 10, 2012)

Congrats on buying a great Camera!!


----------



## panblue (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice camera! Congrats


----------



## nathfromslg (Nov 10, 2012)

Congrats on the cam


----------



## Tee (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice choice.  That'll give you lots of freedom for growth.


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 10, 2012)

Now it's just getting use to it, the button layout is so different!

Thanks guys!


----------



## panblue (Nov 10, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> Now it's just getting use to it, the button layout is so different!
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!



Take it in the woods, bang it carelessly against a tree; drop it on the ground only to discover everything seems ok.
Then relax and move on  A pristine camera is a neurotic PITA.


----------



## jlo24141 (Nov 15, 2012)

i just got my 7D today! I upgraded from the Rebel XT!!!!! talk about a jump!


----------



## Professional (Nov 16, 2012)

I want to get 7D after getting 1DX, lol, i am really thinking to get 7D if i sell my Rebel XT and 30D together, but i feel that i will not use it when i have many 1 series bodies.


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 16, 2012)

I dont know if I am just seeing things becuase I want to but to me the IQ of this camera is well beyond the t2i, again maybe its because I want to see that or maybe I am just getting better idk but its sure seems better. 

It feels better in my hand, tough and heavy, strong feeling, more options etc. Takes awhile getting use to as the button layout is way different but well worth learning!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Nov 16, 2012)

Belated congrats on the new 7D. I bought one about a year ago and cannot find anything bad to say about it. (Maybe that the higher ISO&#8217;s are a bit noisy). Let&#8217;s see some pictures from it.


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 16, 2012)

there 2 here 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/305901-baby.html


----------



## ggood (Nov 16, 2012)

Congratulations, I'm waiting for the price to drop some and dream of owning one.  Post some pictures.


----------



## Ccolli6151 (Nov 18, 2012)

I have been using the 7D for a couple years. I adore it. Recently upgraded to the 5D Mark III. Couldn't have asked for a better camera to use before making the switch. Going to miss it.


----------



## daarksun (Nov 22, 2012)

Congrats on the 7D purchase.  It's a great camera and you can do amazing things with it. A poor mans 1D, lol.  Take some time to watch some useful 7D vids on Youtube to learn the focus system and features on the 7D, faster and easier than reading a manual.  The get out there and start shooting the world.


----------



## TexasTea (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice choice on the 7D!  I got mine awhile back, and really enjoy the FPS.  Once you have it, it's hard to live without.  Enjoy it!


----------



## daarksun (Dec 23, 2012)

Great purchase. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do mine.


----------



## STIC (Dec 23, 2012)

...


----------



## sactown024 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks! The 7D does shoot very fast!


----------



## STIC (Dec 24, 2012)

...


----------



## JohnTrav (Dec 24, 2012)

Welcome to the 7D club


----------

